# Ionic Breeze OzoneGuard



## XP1 (Aug 25, 2005)

I recently did some research for the Ionic Breeze. I heard they were causing many problems becuase it was releasing ozone. (Heard Some guy got perminent damgage to lungs) Sharper Image has released a new product with OzoneGuard witch converts O3 to O2. Would it be good to get the new product or is it bad? I know it is ranked last in the Consumer reports, but I dont like to pay for HEPA filters. I want to use it becuase of the dust I hear everyone is wiping off thier new Ionic Breeze.


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

My parents have one and there 80 years old and they love it............but i never did get one or do i plan on getting one...........


----------



## Doom_Machine (Jun 26, 2005)

unless you have serious alergies, most of the air filters and things of that nature are more commercial gimmick than anything. your body naturally filters out dust and such less you have alergies of course but less so you will live no healthier life with or without them. and it is funny seeing so much dust on a machine thats suppose to filter them out. the whole ionizing and claims of "energized oxygen" is complete sham. usatoday has found they do cause lung problems and do a poor job of cleaning air...just dont use them.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2005)

well they definitly help when someones comes into your small office with a very strong perfume or *gasp* horrendus body odor. they elimiate the smell faster than a room could "air it out" not to mention filtering dust and other allergens. Also, it generally makes my room smell better, from the dirty clothes and whatnot than if i did not have it.


----------



## clsxmas (Jul 8, 2005)

XP1 said:


> I recently did some research for the Ionic Breeze. I heard they were causing many problems becuase it was releasing ozone. (Heard Some guy got perminent damgage to lungs) Sharper Image has released a new product with OzoneGuard witch converts O3 to O2. Would it be good to get the new product or is it bad? I know it is ranked last in the Consumer reports, but I dont like to pay for HEPA filters. I want to use it becuase of the dust I hear everyone is wiping off thier new Ionic Breeze.


Not only ranked last but safety concerns were raised. The May issue of CR indicates that they will again be reviewing air cleaners later in the year.


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

If people smell that bad...then buy them some soap...........GOOD GRIEF......


----------

